# Weekly Competition 2015-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' R2 U' R' F' U' F2
*2. *U F' R F' R' F U2
*3. *U R' U' F' U F2 U R2 U2
*4. *U F U F' R' F' U2 R U2
*5. *F' R F R' U2 F2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 F L B R' L' D R U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2
*2. *U' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L' U B L2 R B D F' L' D'
*3. *U B U' F L D R' D L F2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U D R2 B2 D2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' F' D' B L' F D F2 U' L2
*5. *L2 U' B' R2 U' F' D' R' F2 L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' L2 R' Uw' B' Fw2 F L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U' Fw' L2 U B' Fw' Rw2 R2 F' R' Fw F Rw B' F R' F' D Rw D' Fw' L Fw2 F
*2. *U B' L' Rw R F2 D' Uw Fw D2 Uw2 B Rw2 Uw2 R2 D U2 F' L' Rw Fw2 Uw Fw' F' Uw B' Fw F Rw2 U2 B' Fw Uw2 L Rw' Uw' U2 B Rw Uw2
*3. *R D Rw B' Fw U2 F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' U2 Rw F D' U2 L' R' U L Fw' Uw2 U' L2 B2 Fw' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 R B2 Uw L' B Fw2 R'
*4. *Rw2 D Rw2 D L B R2 F2 D' L' F2 L' Rw Uw L B U' B' Fw F2 U' Rw' Fw' F Rw U Fw' D' B2 L' U2 Rw' D2 F2 Uw2 B D2 U' B2 Rw
*5. *U Rw' R F2 R Uw U Rw2 R2 F2 U' B' Fw D' Rw' Fw2 U2 R' B2 F Uw U2 B2 L' Rw' R' B Fw Rw' B2 Fw' U2 B' L' D' Rw' B' D' Fw U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Fw Dw U' Lw Dw' L2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 Bw2 F Dw2 Uw2 R U' Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 D' B R2 Uw2 Lw D2 B Bw' R D2 B2 Bw2 D' Rw' D R' U' B Rw D Uw L Rw Bw Lw Rw2 Bw2 D' R2 D' F Rw2 R U B' R2 B R2
*2. *Rw Uw' U L' Lw' D' B' Bw2 Lw Rw F' Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw L' R' D' Dw2 Uw R D B U L Lw2 Uw' B' D Lw2 U L2 Rw Uw' Lw2 Dw L' D L2 Bw Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 D2 F Lw Rw Dw' B' R' Bw Fw2 Lw Rw2 D' B2 Lw2 Rw' R2
*3. *Dw L2 R2 Dw Uw L2 U2 F2 Lw Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw Rw' Bw' Uw2 L Uw2 F Uw' U2 B' R Uw U' Lw D' Bw' D2 R Dw2 Lw' F' L' F R' F Dw2 F2 L' Fw2 F D Uw Bw' D2 Bw Rw2 R Fw Rw2 R2 U B' L2 Rw' B Bw2 D2 Uw'
*4. *Dw2 L2 B' R U' Bw L Bw' Fw' F R2 D Rw' D2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw' D Fw Lw' D' Rw Bw' F2 D' L2 D2 Rw2 R' F D' F2 L2 R Fw' Uw' Bw Rw2 F2 Dw' F' D Dw2 L' Uw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D Fw' U2 L2 U Bw U Fw2
*5. *U L U' F' Dw2 Fw' F U' R' B' D L2 Dw' U F' Lw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw Lw R' Fw2 F' Lw Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw' Bw L' Uw Fw' D L Fw' F D' Bw' Uw U' Bw' Rw B L' B Dw2 R2 Bw' D' U2 Bw' F2 L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D U' L' R' D' B2 D2 U B 2B D 2U' 2F' F' 2L R 3U' 2B' 2F' 2R 2B2 3F 2F 2L' D' 2U' 3R' B 3U2 F' 2D 2U2 B' 2B' 3F 2F' F' L2 D' 3U2 2L2 3R 3F' 2F' 2U' 2F' D2 3R' 2D R2 F2 U 2B2 F2 2U2 U 2F2 U' 2L2 2U' 3F' F' 2R' 3F' 2R' 3U 2B2 3F' 2F2 F'
*2. *F' 2L' 2D' 3R 3U2 2L' 3U' U2 2B' 3F' L 2U U B R' 2D' 2L' 3R2 D 2U2 3R2 2D 3U' U' 2F F2 U L2 F2 L R' 2B2 D2 2R2 2U U' B' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3U 2B' D' U 2L' 2D' 2R2 B2 3F 2D2 2U2 R' D' 2L' D2 2D 2F2 3U' R' D 3U2 2U' F L2 3U2 2L B 2D2 B2 2D
*3. *R B2 R' 2U2 3R' U2 2R' R' 2F' 3U2 U2 2F U 2B' R' 3F2 U' 2F' L' 3F F' L' 2R' 2U 2F2 D2 3F' L 3R' D2 2B2 R' 3U2 B 2U B 2L' 2D2 2F2 3U' 2L 3F' 3U 2U' L' 2U2 2B' 2F2 F' 3U' R2 D2 2D' 2L' R 2F' 2U 2L2 U2 2B 2F' U 3F' 3U 2U2 U' 2L 2B2 3F2 R
*4. *3F 2F 3U' 3R2 2U2 2R' 3U 3R D' U 3F2 L2 2F' R2 2D' 3U2 F' R 3F 2U2 F' U L' 2L2 D' 2F F' 3U2 U' L' 2R2 D2 3U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2D B' L2 R 3F2 3U' 2L 2B2 3R' 2R2 2B' L 2F2 L' 3R2 B' 2R' 2D2 L2 R' D2 2D' 2U2 F' 2L2 R2 F D2 2D 3U2 2B' 3F' 2F' 3R'
*5. *L2 3R2 2D 3R2 D L 2L2 D2 2U 2L 2D' 3F2 2F 2D' 2B' D' L' R' 2U' U2 L 2L' D 2D2 R' 2F' 3U 3R D2 3F2 3R2 2F2 L2 D R' B 3U' B2 2B U2 2L' U2 R2 3F' 2D' 2F2 L2 R2 2B' 2D 2U' B' 3U 2B 2D' 2U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F 2R2 2B 2R' 2D2 3R 2F 2L R2 D2 L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 2F' D2 2U 2L' 2D' U L' 2D' U2 3F2 3L2 3U2 U 3L2 B' 2R2 R' 2D2 3D2 3B 2F2 F' L 2D' 3B 3L 2D2 2L2 R 3B D 3D2 3L 2B2 3F' 2F2 L2 2L 3U' U' R2 U' 2B' D 2U' 2L' D2 2D2 3D 2U' U2 2L 2R 2F2 3R2 D 2L' 2R' 2B 2R' R' 2D' 2L' 3B' D' 2D2 3D2 3L2 R2 2U' R 2B 3R2 B' U 3B 2F 2U2 2B' U' L 3L' 2F2 2U L R' D' 3U2 2U 3B2 3R2 2D2 3D 3U2 3L' 3F' 2L 2R2 3U2
*2. *3U2 B2 3B2 2L F2 2U' 2F2 2R 2D 3U2 3B 2L 2R2 2D' L' 2L B' 3B' 2F 3L 3F 3U 3F2 2D' 3U 2U' U 3F' U 2R' 3D B' 2B2 U' 3L' 2B' D' 2D 2R2 B' 3F L 2B' 2U L D 3L' 3B U' 3F 2F L 3R2 3F2 F2 2L2 2B 3L2 3D 2U' L' B 2B 3F2 2F 3U' 2U' 3R' 3B' 3F' 2F2 2R2 2U 3L' U 3L2 2B 3U2 2U 2F' F2 3D 2F2 D 2D' 3B L2 2L 3F' R2 3B 2L' 2R2 R2 2D' U' B' 3B' 3L 3R'
*3. *3R' 2U' R2 D' F2 2U' 2B' 2D2 3U U R 2B 3F' L2 R' 3F2 F2 D L' 2R 2B' U' L 2F R 2B' 2F' 3U' 2B' 3U 2F2 3L' 3U' U 3F' 2D2 3U' 3L2 3R2 2U' 2F2 3U 2B' 2R R2 B' 3R' 2F 3R' 3U 3R2 2R R B 3B 3L 3D2 2U' B2 3D' 3U2 F2 U B L2 B' F' U' 3R2 B' L2 F' D' L2 D 3U 3R2 2D 3B2 U' 3R2 R 2B2 2U2 3F 2U2 2L' B 3B 2L' 2U2 2L' D' 3B2 3F2 2F 2R' 3F' U' F'
*4. *2U2 2B' 3D' U 3L2 2D2 3D U' L' D 3D2 U' B 2F2 R 2D 3D 2F' 3L' 2D' U B2 3U' B2 3L R 2D2 3U' 2L2 2R D U 2B 3B 2D2 3U 2L2 2R2 2F' 3R 2B D F2 R' 2U' B 3U' 3B 2D 3D 2U' U' R2 2U2 L2 U 3B' 2F' D' 2U2 2B 3F' 3R 3B 3F' F D2 2D' B L' 2R2 R B' 3B L2 2L' 2R 2D 2U2 2B2 3L2 2R2 2D2 3D' 3U' 2R' R2 3D2 3L' 2R2 2D' L' 2L 3R2 2B' 3F' F2 U2 F2 U'
*5. *D' 2U2 U 2R' 2B F2 3L2 3U2 B' 2L2 B2 3L2 3D' L' 3B 2F 3D2 3L' B 3F U' 2R B2 F2 2L' 2D2 3D' 3R 3F' 2F' 2D 3D' 3R 3U U' L2 3L' 2R 3D' 3U' U' 2F' 3U 2B 2L2 2R' 3D' 3U 3R' R2 2B2 2D 3D' 3B' 3F2 3D2 2L' 3R2 2B' 3L D' 3U2 2U2 U 2L' 3R' 3B' 3D 3U' U F' R2 2F' 2L' 3R' 2D2 2B' 3L' 3F2 D' 2L2 2D2 3U2 R 2D 3D 3L 3B L2 2L2 R 2F 2R' R U 3F' U' 3R2 3B 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' F R' F2 U2 R U'
*2. *F2 R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U2
*3. *F' R U' R2 U F2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' U2 F R2 B L2 F' U2 B' L' F R' F2 R' D' L2 F' U F'
*2. *D2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F L' R2 D F' U2 L2 U2 B R2
*3. *L' B R' U' L2 F' R' B' D' F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L Rw R2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 F D' L2 R B U' Fw Uw L' R2 D Uw B' R U Rw Uw' Rw F2 L R2 Uw2 B2 Fw R' D' Uw U Rw2 Uw Fw
*2. *U L B' Fw2 D Uw' B' R' B' F U B' F D' B Fw2 F2 U F2 L' R Fw' U L' Fw F2 Uw2 B2 D' F Uw Rw' B' R F L Fw' Uw' F2 U'
*3. *L R D Uw' F' L' B' L' B2 Fw L2 R2 F R' Fw' L2 D' Uw B2 R' D' B' Uw' L Fw D2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw L' U2 Rw' R Uw' L2 Rw' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw Uw B2 U Lw B' D2 R' U Rw' D Dw' R Bw' Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F' R F' Lw2 Rw Bw D2 F Dw Uw B' Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 R B' U2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw F' U Lw2 B2 Lw' Dw2 L' Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Bw2
*2. *U2 B Bw' Fw Uw2 Lw B' Fw2 D Uw U Rw' Dw' R' Dw' B' Bw2 L2 Lw' R Uw' B' Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw R2 U2 L' Dw L Dw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 D Dw' U' L2 Lw2 Uw' F' Lw B' Dw2 L' Uw Rw' D' U' R D' L Dw B
*3. *Bw' Dw2 L Lw D' Fw2 F R2 Uw' L B2 F' L' Rw' D' L Uw2 B2 Rw U2 Lw Bw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Bw' Fw L' F U2 B2 Fw2 F' R' D2 L2 Lw' R Dw2 Bw' D2 Dw U L' D Bw' U R Uw F' U2 Fw' L' Lw B Bw F U2 Fw' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 2L' 2R' D 3U2 U2 2B2 L2 3R2 2R' F2 3R' 2R' 2B' 3R' 3U' 2R' F 2D' 2U 2L2 2B2 3F 2F2 F' L 2L 2R F2 2R 2B 2F' D 2L2 R' 2B2 2L2 2R2 D' 3U2 L2 2L' R' D' 2U 2R2 F2 3R2 B' 3F 2D' 3R 2R2 2U L 2R2 2B2 D' U2 L2 R B R2 D F 2D R2 3F2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 2D L' 3L B 3R' R' 3F F' 2D' 3U' 2R' 3D 3U' 2F2 L2 R 3U' 2L2 3B 2F' 2R2 3F D B2 2D 3D 2B' 3L D' 2L 3L 2R' 2D' 2L2 2D2 U2 3L' 2F2 3L' 2B 3L' 3B' 2F' U 3R2 2D 2F' R 3F' D' B2 2D B' U2 3L2 2R' 2B' 3B' 3R 3F2 2F2 D' B2 3D' 3F 2L' B2 3B2 F 3L' F2 2U 2R2 D2 B2 D' 3D2 3U' U2 3R' R2 B2 3B R2 B2 3D' 3U2 3B 3F' 2F' 3U' U2 F2 3U F' 3D 2R B' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F L U2 F D B' D' R' B' R'
*2. *U B2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' R2 F' L' R' F2 U' B2 R' F2
*3. *L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B' D F R2 F' L U2 R F' L'
*4. *R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' L2 F U B2 F' D2 L' U F' R' B
*5. *R' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L U2 R' F' U' F L B R' F U B L2
*6. *U' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 F' U' F2 L B' F2 L2 R D' B2
*7. *U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R D' L' U2 B' U B2 D R F2
*8. *F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R D' B L' U' B' D2 F' L' D'
*9. *F R B' L B U2 F' R U' F' R2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2
*10. *F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' F' D B2 L2 D2 R D R2 B'
*11. *D L2 F2 L' U F' B' U' F2 D' R' B2 R B2 U2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2
*12. *R2 B D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F2 U' L2 D F U2 B2 L2 R D' R
*13. *B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L' B' U L' F' D U2 B' D2 U2
*14. *U L F B' D L2 D' L' B2 D' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 F2 B U2
*15. *R' L2 B R2 U' R D' R' F B2 R2 U2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2
*16. *F' B R2 L' U2 F2 D2 F L U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2
*17. *D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 L D' R' B' D L' F' U' B F'
*18. *L2 B' U D' F B' R U2 B' L' F2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2
*19. *D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L F R2 F2 R' U' F D R B2
*20. *B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' F' L' U' B2 U R' U' F2 U' R
*21. *U B R U' D' L2 B' R F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2
*22. *L2 U' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R B2 U B F' D' R'
*23. *B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' U' B' F' R2 U' F2
*24. *F2 U2 F2 L F' D' R' B U D L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2
*25. *U' D' R L F' D F' L F' D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U'
*26. *B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R' F U2 F' U R F L2 U' B
*27. *F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' L B R2 F U2 F U' R2
*28. *R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R B R2 U R2 B L' U' L2 F'
*29. *R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L2 F' U L' U2 B F' R D F2 L2
*30. *L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D L' U' R2 F D B2
*31. *U2 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 B' R' D' R2 F2 R D L2 F2
*32. *F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 R B' R D R B' F
*33. *F U' D2 R B' L2 F' L B' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U
*34. *R2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U F2 U' L2 B' U B' D' F' R B' U2 L R'
*35. *B L2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B L2 F2 R F' R B L2 R D' L' U' F' D'
*36. *R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D' B' U B R D2 U' L D' U2
*37. *R U2 D2 F2 R2 L' D2 R B U L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2
*38. *R D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R U2 B' D' B U L R'
*39. *D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L B U R2 U L R' U F2 U2
*40. *F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F L' B' D R B' F L B L' B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 D' L F2 D2 U L2 B' D B2 R'
*2. *D R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 U' B D' L' U' L2 U2 F D L D' F2
*3. *F' B2 D' L F D R U' L B U D2 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 D'
*4. *R2 F U2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F R' U2 R' D2 R U2 B D' R' U2
*5. *R2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L B' L2 B' U R F' L D L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' D' U' L' U2 B' L U R2 U' R2
*2. *D2 F U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F L R2 D R2 F2 R2 F' R U2
*3. *D2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R D' B' U B R' F' D' B' L2
*4. *L2 D U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D U' F' L' B2 D2 U2 R' B' D' F' U
*5. *F2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' D U2 L' D' U2 F R' B2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U L2 B' L2 B2 U2
*2. *B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 R U2 B' L' F R' U' L2 F2
*3. *L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R U' F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' U2
*4. *B' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' L U L F' L' F' L2 B2 R U
*5. *F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 B R' F2 L F D2 B' L' B2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U' R U2 F2 U L2 F R' D F U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *R' U2 F2 B U' R F' D F L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L' U2 R2 L'
*4. *Fw' D Uw F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 D' Uw Rw F' Uw' B Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw' U Rw Fw Rw R2 D' L' D U L U' Rw R Uw2 U R2 D' R D2 F' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F R2
*3. *R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' U' B' U' F' U' B2 R B' U B
*4. *B Fw F2 L2 Fw2 L B2 D' U' Rw Uw2 R' Uw Fw F Rw' R Fw D Uw' Fw2 L' F U2 R2 Fw' L D' Uw Rw2 Uw' B' F L Fw Uw Rw R Fw U
*5. *Rw' F R F' Rw' Dw2 L' Fw' L' Lw Uw2 U B2 Bw F Dw Bw D Lw' Dw2 F2 Lw2 U' L B' D2 L2 Uw2 L Lw D2 Fw2 D Bw L2 Rw' R Uw' B2 D2 Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw L' Dw Uw Fw2 U2 Bw' Dw2 Uw U Fw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' L' R' U' L' R L' l r b u'
*2. *U B L B' R U' L' B' l' r' u'
*3. *U L R' U' L R' L' R' B
*4. *B' U R' L B R' U' B l r' b' u'
*5. *U B' U R U' B' U' R r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, -3)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 3) / (1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D' R' U D' R' D' R' D' U'
*2. *L D' R' D' U L U R' L' D' U'
*3. *L D' R U' D U D R' U' D' U'
*4. *D' L D U' R' L R' L' R' D' U'
*5. *L D R U L U' D U' R' D' U'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2 3.42 5.33 4.82 5.36 4.99=5.05
3x3 21.59 25.37 21.57 27.94 37.69=24.97
Pyraminx 9.78 9.75 8.34 9.19 11.51=9.57
3x3 One-handed 1:06.77 1:03.86 DNF 1:00.66 1:30.07=1:13.57


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 9, 2015)

*2x2:* (12.39), 6.12, 5.99, (5.34), 7.46 = *6.52*
*3x3:* 17.81, (16.73), 20.38, 16.74, (24.09) = *18.31*
*4x4:* 1:08.83, (1:13.14), (1:02.68), 1:10.52, 1:04.47 = *1:07.94*
*6x6:* 5:30.06, (5:24.15), 5:27.16, (5:34.03), 5:25.56 = *5:27.59*
*3BLD:* 4:13.22, DNF, 3:32.18 = *3:32.18*
*4BLD:* 22:12.58, DNF, 20:16.23 = *20:16.23*
*MBLD: 3/3 = 3 17:35.95*
*234: 1:50.25*
*Mega:* 1:41.05, 1:41.32, 1:34.34, (1:48.66), (1:30.89) = *1:38.90*
*Pyra:* 11.99, 16.93, 11.27, (18.80), (11.11) = *13.39*
*Sq1:* 57.38, 1:28.85, (2:03.74), 1:28.51, (54.95) = *1:18.25*


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 9, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 17.63, 20.26, 20.65, (22.57), (17.43) = *19.51*


----------



## mjm (Dec 9, 2015)

*2x2*: 3.54, 3.72, (4.44), (3.15), 3.77 = *3.68*
*3x3*: (17.84), 18.80, 18.83, 22.00, (22.74) = *19.88*
*3x3 OH*: 43.18, 44.93, 42.30, (31.81), (45.28) = *43.47*


----------



## mafergut (Dec 10, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 6.00, 5.71, (DNF), (4.23), 10.59+ = *7.43*
*3x3x3:* 23.70, 21.65, (18.41), 20.09, (DNF) = *21.81*
*3x3x3 OH:* 54.22, (34.25), 48.67, 49.93, (DNF) = *50.94*

2x2x2: Lots of fun this week in 2x2. Dropping the cube mid-solve and later forgetting to AUF, thinking that I have a bar on bottom when I have a layer and DNFing...
3x3x3: More fun here. All terrible solves and a PLL mess-up for a DNF on the 5th solve. I am finding it difficult to come to terms with my Tanglong.
3x3x3 OH: Also lots of fun. Not a single 1L OLL in the whole average and ending with a DNF (sup 1min) due to a messed up PLL so, a counting 54  Using the Tanglong as well, but I'm sure it's me and not the cube.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 10, 2015)

megaminx: 1:25.13, 1:18.42, 1:14.81, 1:20.92, 1:12.69 = 1:18.05


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 11, 2015)

OH: 38.34, 43.62, 41.01, 45.39, 40.58 (ao5 = 41.73)
clock: 11.57, 15.57, 10.42, 11.14, 12.59 (ao5 = 11.76)
skewb: (10.93+2=12.93), 10.48, 7.55, (5.73), 6.56 (ao5 - 8.20)


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 12, 2015)

3x3-CFOP
Moyu Aolong v2
1. 27.02
2. 28.12
3. 21.02
4. 25.69
5. 27.40


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2015)

3x3:
Average: 15.702
1. 14.28
2. (17.40)
3. (14.10)
4. 16.67
5. 16.14


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.11), 19.91, 15.84, 16.35, (26.18) = 17.37
*4x4:* 58.26, 58.90, (1:06.43), 1:04.10, (57.51) = 1:00.42
*5x5:* 1:40.82, (1:49.48), 1:48.23, (1:29.49), 1:36.30 = 1:41.78
*6x6:* (3:16.37), 2:54.21, 3:00.62, 2:57.16, (2:43.67) = 2:57.33
*7x7:* (DNF), (4:14.71), 4:32.70, 4:24.73, 4:39.16 = 4:32.20
*OH:* 29.64, (24.78), (36.89), 32.78, 28.16 = 30.19
*Megaminx:* 1:58.81, 1:53.21, (2:07.42), 1:51.91, (1:47.35) = 1:54.64


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dang PB for FMC and it still had another cancellation :/


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 14, 2015)

I had my first 4BLD success ever for the weekly comp this week! Also, I tried to do as many events as pissiblr this week, so I hope it pays off.


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 14, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 6.33, 5.68, 5.21, (2.63), (7.64)-> *5.74*
*3x3x3:* 16.80, (15.25), 16.54, 16.95, (17.45)-> *16.76*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.99, (1:13.95), 1:36.37, 1:33.80, (1:37.94)-> *1:30.72*
*5x5x5:* (2:46.03), (2:15.79), 2:40.89, 2:42.59, 2:32.34-> *2:38.61*
*7x7x7:* 9:16.89, 9:31.61, (9:15.82), (10:00.90), 9:36.29-> *9:28.26*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:50.48, 2:09.71-> *1:50.48*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:09.06, 4:35.16, 4:38.06-> *4:09.06*
*3x3x3OH:* (39.21), 36.35, (29.34), 35.85, 36.70-> *36.30*
*234*-> *1:56.03*
*2345*-> *4:55.36*
*megaminx:* 2:55.15, (2:56.15), 2:55.65, 2:53.01, (2:37.25)-> *2:54.60*
*sq-1:* 49.23, (55.23), (43.34), 47.96, 53.07-> *50.09*
*skewb:* 9.97, (13.03), 9.45, 10.78, (9.05)-> *10.07*

*3x3x3FM:* 41 moves
Solution: R B R F U B U' F' U B' U2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 L B' U B L2 R' F2 R B' R' F2 R B2 L' B' L U' L2 U B L' B' L2 U L2

U L2 //premoves
R B R * U' B2 //2x2x2
L2 U' L' F2 //2x2x3
L B' U B //f2l-1
L2 ** B L' B' L U' L2 U B L' B' L2 //orient edges
U L2 //undo premoves

insertions:

* F U B U' F' U B' U' (1 move cancelation)
** R' F2 R B' R' F2 R B (1 move cancelation)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2015)

Site updated before I could Submit these:
3x3x3 BLD: 2:47.36 DNS DNS WOAH!! thats nice!
Multi-BLD: 0/2 [7:34.28] tried to go fast, missed a lot on the first cube, and the flipped edge on the second


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2015)

Results week 50: congrats to Jaysammey, hssandwich and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.34 cuberkid10
 2.38 hssandwich
 2.67 G2013
 2.70 Iggy
 2.75 WACWCA
 2.97 Isaac Lai
 3.03 Lapinsavant
 3.03 Tx789
 3.65 CyanSandwich
 3.68 jaysammey777
 3.68 ichcubegern
 3.68 mjm
 4.01 JustinTimeCuber
 5.05 ViliusRibinskas
 5.10 pantu2000
 5.57 connorlacrosse
 5.73 MFCuber
 5.74 Bogdan
 6.48 timmthelion
 6.52 Sergeant Baboon
 6.64 h2f
 6.88 Kenneth Svendson
 7.22 Schmidt
 7.25 evileli
 7.43 mafergut
 8.36 Isaacattack
 11.35 arbivara
 14.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 10.48 Isaac Lai
 10.49 cuberkid10
 11.05 qaz
 11.40 JustinTimeCuber
 11.96 WACWCA
 12.24 hssandwich
 12.70 G2013
 12.91 Raptor56
 13.56 jackj
 13.72 pantu2000
 14.10 ichcubegern
 14.58 jaysammey777
 14.74 Cale S
 15.07 larosh12
 15.70 asacuber
 16.01 Kenneth Svendson
 16.54 Speedysolver
  16.76 Bogdan
 16.92 timmthelion
 17.37 Dene
 17.80 Tx789
 17.85 alex insolito
 18.26 CyanSandwich
 18.31 Sergeant Baboon
 18.72 SnappyShark
 19.51 MarcelP
 19.73 Karthik Talluri
 19.88 mjm
 20.19 evileli
 20.44 Isaacattack
 21.14 h2f
 21.81 mafergut
 22.44 deathbat
 23.47 MFCuber
 24.60 Schmidt
 24.63 Jason Green
 24.97 ViliusRibinskas
 26.70 Joel2274
 28.05 connorlacrosse
 32.22 arbivara
 34.26 MatsBergsten
 54.89 onotee
 2:59.80 KPHTetrismann
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.24 Lapinsavant
 42.38 cuberkid10
 42.68 Iggy
 52.22 Isaac Lai
 53.29 ichcubegern
 55.56 WACWCA
 59.20 jaysammey777
 59.98 hssandwich
 1:00.42 Dene
 1:06.91 timmthelion
 1:07.94 Sergeant Baboon
 1:12.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.69 CyanSandwich
 1:15.36 h2f
 1:16.00 Tx789
 1:26.45 evileli
 1:30.72 Bogdan
 2:03.00 connorlacrosse
 2:13.28 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:28.39 ichcubegern
 1:33.31 Iggy
 1:34.29 qaz
 1:41.78 Dene
 1:58.46 Cale S
 2:06.26 hssandwich
 2:06.53 jaysammey777
 2:07.08 Tx789
 2:31.35 Kenneth Svendson
 2:37.86 evileli
 2:38.61 Bogdan
 2:44.73 timmthelion
 4:23.08 h2f
 4:54.01 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:57.33 Dene
 3:48.37 jaysammey777
 4:39.48 Kenneth Svendson
 5:27.59 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:32.20 Dene
 6:14.98 jaysammey777
 9:28.26 Bogdan
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.15 Lapinsavant
 21.09 pantu2000
 22.89 ichcubegern
 23.26 Isaac Lai
 23.57 hssandwich
 24.52 cuberkid10
 30.19 Dene
 31.03 Tx789
 34.93 timmthelion
 35.73 Kenneth Svendson
 35.84 jaysammey777
 36.30 Bogdan
 40.05 G2013
 41.74 pyr14
 43.47 mjm
 47.41 h2f
 50.94 mafergut
 52.91 Isaacattack
 1:13.57 ViliusRibinskas
 1:13.81 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:01.18 Cale S
 1:23.42 Kenneth Svendson
 5:21.99 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 13.72 hssandwich
 19.32 jaysammey777
 23.74 MatsBergsten
 29.22 h2f
 1:50.48 Bogdan
 2:22.03 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 1:09.02 MatsBergsten
 2:03.45 h2f
 2:19.11 ichcubegern
 2:29.39 hssandwich
 2:47.36 jaysammey777
 3:32.18 Sergeant Baboon
 4:09.06 Bogdan
 4:37.32 Isaac Lai
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:14.59 MatsBergsten
 9:31.74 h2f
19:44.29 hssandwich
20:16.23 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:01.52 Cale S
14:29.52 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

16/22 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
5/5 (23:00)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (17:35)  Sergeant Baboon
3/4 (31:55)  h2f
0/2 ( 7:34)  jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 57.16 jaysammey777
 DNF hssandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:02.21 cuberkid10
 1:13.53 hssandwich
 1:14.54 ichcubegern
 1:33.83 jaysammey777
 1:35.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.70 h2f
 1:50.25 Sergeant Baboon
 1:56.03 Bogdan
 2:36.31 Schmidt
 2:57.41 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:52.53 ichcubegern
 3:24.79 jaysammey777
 3:54.21 Tx789
 4:08.47 Kenneth Svendson
 4:55.36 Bogdan
 5:36.79 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.31 jaysammey777
 2.77 Tx789
 5.42 JustinTimeCuber
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.57 Tx789
 5.07 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(14)

 2.79 Cale S
 3.24 Isaac Lai
 3.78 hssandwich
 6.13 ichcubegern
 6.38 connorlacrosse
 7.41 cuberkid10
 7.59 pantu2000
 7.84 Tx789
 8.20 pyr14
 9.46 timmthelion
 10.07 Bogdan
 13.04 CyanSandwich
 14.06 jaysammey777
 21.60 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 11.77 pyr14
 15.55 Kenneth Svendson
 18.87 Tx789
 19.51 jaysammey777
 28.35 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.92 Isaac Lai
 4.59 hssandwich
 5.95 cuberkid10
 6.00 ichcubegern
 6.55 pantu2000
 6.89 Cale S
 7.31 jaysammey777
 7.75 Tx789
 8.22 MFCuber
 9.57 ViliusRibinskas
 10.01 Kenneth Svendson
 10.06 CyanSandwich
 10.26 Isaacattack
 13.40 Sergeant Baboon
 14.21 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:16.15 jaysammey777
 1:18.05 JianhanC
 1:33.84 Isaac Lai
 1:38.90 Sergeant Baboon
 1:54.64 Dene
 2:54.60 Bogdan
 6:57.09 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(11)

 12.84 Raptor56
 18.18 hssandwich
 18.29 qaz
 23.95 Karthik Talluri
 25.83 cuberkid10
 29.07 Cale S
 39.28 Isaac Lai
 47.84 Tx789
 50.09 Bogdan
 59.38 jaysammey777
 1:18.25 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 jaysammey777
28 ardi4nto
34 CyanSandwich
35 ichcubegern
40 alex insolito
41 arbivara
41 Bogdan
44 h2f

*Contest results*

232 jaysammey777
210 hssandwich
192 ichcubegern
167 Isaac Lai
164 cuberkid10
135 Bogdan
131 Tx789
128 Kenneth Svendson
128 h2f
116 MatsBergsten
107 Sergeant Baboon
105 Dene
105 Cale S
98 pantu2000
86 WACWCA
84 timmthelion
83 CyanSandwich
80 G2013
74 qaz
71 Lapinsavant
69 JustinTimeCuber
66 Iggy
54 Raptor56
52 kamilprzyb
49 mjm
44 connorlacrosse
43 evileli
41 ViliusRibinskas
39 alex insolito
38 jackj
36 MFCuber
34 Isaacattack
33 larosh12
32 asacuber
32 arbivara
32 Karthik Talluri
30 Speedysolver
29 mafergut
27 Schmidt
25 pyr14
22 SnappyShark
21 MarcelP
17 ardi4nto
14 deathbat
11 Jason Green
10 JianhanC
9 Joel2274
5 onotee
4 KPHTetrismann


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh hey! Not gonna change anything, I had to double post on here cause the site updated, so the 13 points at the bottom and the 219 are the same


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Oh hey! Not gonna change anything, I had to double post on here cause the site updated, so the 13 points at the bottom and the 219 are the same



In which we see the point in having the same ID . I might have noticed (but I did not
although I saw that you posted late), the program definitely makes difference on Jay and jay.

Anyway it is fixed now, your winning margin is better .


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> In which we see the point in having the same ID . I might have noticed (but I did not
> although I saw that you posted late), the program definitely makes difference on Jay and jay.
> 
> Anyway it is fixed now, your winning margin is better .


Huh ya, I switched back to Jaysammey777 on the site from jambrose777 for that reason I hadn't realized it was diffrent with the j and J


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Dang it, I forgot to finish again.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

4th in 3x3!? :OOOO And that 11.40 average though! I never do that well!


----------

